
Gilt CEO: How Gilt Will Go Local - jfi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/01/gilt-ceo-how-gilt-will-go-local/
======
minouye
The reason this is a natural move is deal curation (2:15). Groupon and similar
sites lack the credibility that Gilt has established. When Gilt recommends a
deal, users will assume that it has been thoroughly researched and vetted. I
can't say the same for some of the deals I've purchased on Groupon.

